# Terminal Schriftgröße



## blackbirdthefirst (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich verwende ein semigrafisches Programm das für eine Ausgabe von 80x24 Spalten und Zeilen festgelegt ist. Wenn ich dieses Programm aus einer SSH Konsole mit Putty unter Windows starte und die Einstellung *Window->When window is resize*d auf *Change the size of the font* stelle, wird immer das gesamte Fenster korrekt ausgefüllt.

Unter KDE in einem Befehlsfenster gibt es aber leider keinen entsprechenden Menupunkt mit dem man automatisch die Schriftgröße dem Fenster anpassen kann und leider kann ich keine Schrift finden ( also *Einstellungen->Schriftart* ) die das gesamte Fenster ausfüllt.

Es gibt zwar noch den Punkt *Einstellungen->Größe->80x24* aber leider wird dabei einfach nur die Fenstergröße auf 80x24 Zeichen angepasst.

Ist es also möglich genauso wie unter Putty den Inhalt des Terminals an die Fenstergröße anzupassen ?

Es kann ja nicht sein das Putty unter Windows mehr kann als die SSH-Konsole unter Linux selbst !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn ich unter KDE eine Shell (Konsole) oeffne und diese maximiere wird die Anzahl der darstellbaren Zeichen automatisch angepasst. Das find ich persoenlich auch sinnvoller als die Zeichen zu vergroessern. In der Regel vergroessert man ja ein Fenster mehr zu sehen, und nicht den gleichen Inhalt nur groesser. PuTTY verhaelt sich bei mir genauso wie es Konsole tut.
Ich werd gleich mal durch PuTTY gucken und mir diese Option mal ansehen, vielleicht kann ich dann was dazu sagen.

So, ich hab mir das vorhin mal angeguckt und find diese Funktion eigentlich eher unwichtig. Wenn die Schrift zu klein ist dann kann diese in der KDE-Shell Konsole auch groesser eingestellt werden, unabhaengig von der Fenstergroesse. Groessere Schrift ist ja im Grunde dazu da um das Lesen zu erleichtern, ein groesseres Fenster um mehr zu sehen. Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unabhaengig voneinander. Wie gesagt, ich find die Option ist ueberfluessig. Entweder man hat Probleme mit den Augen und braucht somit grosse Schrift, oder eben nicht.
Ich schau nachher mal in Konsole ob ich da was finde, aber ich denke nicht, denn wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach sind die Fenster- und Schriftgroesse 2 total verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## blackbirdthefirst (13. Dezember 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fenster- und Schriftgroesse 2 total verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Da hast du natürlich vollkommend recht ! Und wie du schon sagtest macht es Sinn mehr Zeichen zu sehen wenn man das Fenster vergrößtert.

Das Problem ist aber das diese Anwendung auf Linux potiert wurde und die Ausgabe sich immer fest auf 80x24 Zeichen bezieht egal wie groß das Fenster ist !
Ich möchte ja aber schließlich nicht in einem Terminalfenster ein Programm laufen lassen das gerade mal ein drittel verwendet, das sieht wirklich total bescheuert aus.

In der normalen Linux Konsole ( also Strg + ALT + F1 ) funktioniert es ja da dort bei mir eine Auflösung von 80x25 Zeichen eingestellt ist (kernel .. vga=..). 

Das muss doch auch in der Terminalsoftware unter KDE möglich sein-


----------

